# Wanting to share my roasts



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mods, if this is considered commercial, then please delete it.

I used to do some commercial roasting, but no longer....I do however own a 1kg CBR-1200commercial roaster and I am roasting my own personal coffee in said roaster. I have certain coffees on hand and will be buying quantities of high quality beans for my own consumption. I cannot easily consume said amount of coffee all on my own and I also like to have variety on hand as well.

So I am looking for a few people local to me who wants to have a regular source of fresh roasted coffee at substantially less than from commercial roasters, because I am simply trying to cover my costs. I already have one regular and am looking for perhaps 3 more. there's no real choice, you get whatever I happen to be roasting. There wont be a label - well just a post it note on the bag and I don't intend to send anything through the post. I live in Byfleet Surrey.

My maximum roast quantities will be approximately 6kg of green every week or every 2 weeks.

Dave


----------



## Beanz (Feb 18, 2014)

i'm in. email me!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What's your roast profile preference Dave?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> What's your roast profile preference Dave?


Well the CBR -1200 is not a computer controlled roaster, so has limited profiling, but I prefer the slower roasted taste, not a fan of very fast roasts. If you mean how light or dark, it depends on the coffee, but again not a fan of this 3rd wave of overly light roasting, some might even say under roasted.

Oh and i should have mentioned, it comes as beans, never ground, I'd have to kill my self before pregrinding and bagging coffee.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm always up for trying new stuff - have discovered I'm not a dark dark roast fan, I'm happy with roasts from light through to just the other side of medium / light dark. If you think I fit in that profile then I'm interested.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm happy for this to remain here Dave. In the same way the home brewing will not trouble a brewer.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think I'm perhaps not being clear here, this is me sharing my "home" roasts and the costs with a few people local to me....not roast and post. *If you live near enough to come and collect your coffee, great.*..otherwise it's going to be too much like being in business. It's no problem if there is no one on the forum who lives near me.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I work near enough dave, just wanted a little more info on your roasting style as it helps people make a decision.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Where do you live Dave?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^



DavecUK said:


> I live in Byfleet Surrey.


Shame your not a bit more local Dave.

Would be very interested to see the Gene CBR as well as sample some of the roasts.


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dont happen to work central London do you?







Could pick them up then.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I work near enough dave, just wanted a little more info on your roasting style as it helps people make a decision.


Well if you work near Byfleet, in Surrey then that's Ideal...best way is to simply pop along and try some, see if you like it or not. I have one regular who lives locally and used to buy his coffee from Hasbean, he was quite surprised at the difference. When he first looked he did say it was a lot darker than he was used to getting, I assured him it would taste fine. After about a month he said he couldn't go back to what he used to get now.

GS11, if your ever passing my way and want to see the big Gene, then your always welcome, just drop me a line and if I'm in you can pop over. I will actually be running a session for all the people who have pre-ordered one at Bella Barista. I also suggested that they host a session for the forum, to be managed by one of the forum guys who was interested in looking at the Vesuvius, so if your at that, you might well get a chance to see it in action. As I say though, You're welcome to pop in and have a go of mine...especially if you want to bring a Kilo of something you want to try roasting yourself.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Dave, I live a few miles from byfleet and would be very interested in this arrangement.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Wish I lived nearer.

I know & have enjoyed Dave's roasting.

If you live near enough don't miss the chance!


----------



## Chodpen (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Dave

I'm in Farnham Surrey and head up the A3 very regularly. I would love to combine my travels with fresh coffee collection. How often and how much would you be thinking of sharing?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Chodpen said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I'm in Farnham Surrey and head up the A3 very regularly. I would love to combine my travels with fresh coffee collection. How often and how much would you be thinking of sharing?
> 
> ...


Well I don't really want to roast more than 7kg per week, although I might do a bit extra if there is the demand. I simply want to try and keep a variety of coffee and the roaster at least partly used, it's capable of over 100kg per week easily, so it would be wasteful for me to roast like 1kg for myself every week. The amount of coffee I have and variety will depend on what's good and how many regulars I have.

So I'm looking for people to take between 500g-1kg every week, sometimes I may have 840g bags available (cos 1kg green gives 840g roasted). Depending on what I pay for coffee, the price will vary and it will be whatever i happen to be roasting/drinking at the time. indicative prices on a cost pus basis are around £9-10 per kg, for green coffee costing me between £5 and £6. You gotta remember, I have no economies of scale, will be buying and having to ship smaller quantities of coffee, ensure roaster costs are covered etc..

I will be wanting to:

1. Use nice resealable valve bags, with a high quality Wico valve and will be asking people to allow them to be reused until they are spent (good for environment and keeps costs down). If people insist on a new bag each time, I would have to price accordingly. I have already ordered 500 x 500g bags, which should last years. I have 1kg bags, but I think it's better packed into 500g bags as your exposing less coffee to air when you start a bag

2. Label will be a post it attached to the bag, to facilitate bag re-use (and I can't be arsed to print labels)

3. I can let people know by e-mail when I am roasting so they can come and pick up the coffee

4. I won't grind it, you won't freeze it...and we will all be happy.

5. You will be drinking what I am drinking, so it won't be like a choice, it will be whatever it is I've roasted

I want to keep it so that it's non profit, cash going back into maintaining the roaster, ordering new coffees and if we have a hard core of 5 people, seeing if people want something special from time to time....cos I don't like drinking rubbish. So that's why the limit of about 7kg per week. I don't want to more time than that roasting for nothing. I also don't want to start commercially roasting again, even though I've already been asked to supply a London store. So a few people will simply be sharing my journey.

Oh, I've also ordered 24.2kg of vacuum packed foil wrapped Daterra Sweet Collection.









So far I think we have

Repeat

Chodpen

Coffeechap

I have 2 others I roast for, so probably, depending on usage (assuming people use from 500 to 1kg per week). This is more than half of my production used up. If theres anyone else, let me know, otherwise I'll start to exchange contact details, let you guys know when I'm roasting, find out how much and how regularly you might want coffee and we can take it from there. If you try it and don't like it....no problem.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd be interested in 500g. However if you want to switch me out with someone who can take 1Kg off your hands I'll understand.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

repeat said:


> I'd be interested in 500g. However if you want to switch me out with someone who can take 1Kg off your hands I'll understand.


I've ordered some ziploc resealable 500g on way valve bags as it happens. This is because 3 roasts from the CBR1200 will pretty much exactly fill 5 x 500g bags and it's more convenient than 840kg in a 1kg ziplock bag, both for me and for other people.

I do need to get all the e-mails together of people whop want stuff, then I can e-mail out when I'm next roasting....problem is at the moment I got no 500g bags, but do have some heat seal only 250g bags....so can use those....I suppose. I really should get it sorted out <lol>.</lol>

*Can anyone who is interested and can collect from me, please pm me with your e-mail address and I'll get a mailing list together. I intend doing some roasting next week at some point.*


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Dave, great to meet you yesterday, pick up the coffee and to see the range of equipment you have. Especially the roaster and the 001 Duetto!

My wife and I had a couple of latte's this morning and the coffee is excellent. Cuts through the milk really well. Tasted a quick espresso and it has a deep spicy flavour on my palette. I plan to test over the coming days (as it degases) and will report back but I'll certainly be picking up my regular supply from you.

Cheers!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

repeat said:


> My wife and I had a couple of latte's this morning and the coffee is excellent. Cuts through the milk really well. Tasted a quick espresso and it has a deep spicy flavour on my palette. I plan to test over the coming days (as it degases) and will report back but I'll certainly be picking up my regular supply from you.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes I agree with the deep spicy notes as an espresso. For me personally, this is what I get from this coffee.

Relatively low acidity, a deep spicy notes and a slight very dark chocolate edge, but no heavy bitterness...Plus of course it tastes of coffee. However within that is a mouth-feel that is almost a taste born of a sensation. It has a pronounced creamy mouth-feel sensation when you first sip, that is "almost" reminiscent of those calypso type coffees where they floated the cream on the top of the coffee and you drank the coffee through the cream. For me this particular fleeting mouth-feel is much of the pleasure of this particular coffee as an espresso. The flavours also change over time in the mouth during each sip, for me the end notes can be liquorice, for others, i don't know?

As a long drink it's good, quite drinkable, but unremarkable and in a latte or cappa as long as it's not too diluted can take on some interesting dimensions as the milk brings out the chocolate that's mostly hidden as an espresso. If I was blending, i would definitely pair this with a Sweet Brazilian, for some interesting espresso. If feeling really adventurous, I might even try adding a 3rd coffee (a Yirg or Harrar).

The one I'm drinking was roasted a few weeks ago now, so it will be interesting to see how your perception of the flavours change over time...as yours was only roasted on Saturday afternoon and is probably still a little gassy on extraction.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Thought I would just Bump this thread....*I got space for 2 more sharers*, Don't worry Paul it's not your space, I will see if I can ship you coffee when you move to Scotland, not promising it's going to work, but I will try.

So if you live near *Byfleet in Surrey* or pass that way from time to time and want to share roasts *at what it costs me to produce them*....feel free to contact me with your e-mail address. I don't post you collect, I don't put on a fancy label, I roast once per week. I don't roast specific coffees to order...you drink what I'm roasting and that's that.

If your worried about the quality...well you have not lost very much to try and you might like it!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> If your worried about the quality...well you have not lost very much to try and you might like it!


I can assure you that would be the very least of your worries.

DavecUK has more long standing roasting experience than so many others I know.

Wish I was nearer!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ronsil said:


> I can assure you that would be the very least of your worries.
> 
> DavecUK has more long standing roasting experience than so many others I know.
> 
> Wish I was nearer!


Same here ! .........


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

If I was anywhere near you Dave, I'd honestly JUMP at this chance!

I find it far more interesting to see what someone is achieving at home rather than using a commercial roaster..

Cheers, Matt


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Dave,

I may be interested in picking up a bag or two in early may as I'm up in Guildford on 4th, 11th and 18th of May. Is there an option of popping by on one of those days for an ad-hoc purchase?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mouse said:


> I find it far more interesting to see what someone is achieving at home rather than using a commercial roaster..Cheers, Matt


I read this and thought WTF!, I am using a commercial Roaster...but then I realised what you meant It's not really like home brewed wine or beer is it....it's probably the one product that with relatively modest equipment and a little time and practice, that we can all produce as good or better than the commercial boys. I really really wish the CBR-1200 could have been 2K, because then it would have bought it within reach of many a home roaster. Oddly enough though at BB introductory price of £3600 (I think it was), for many of you it would, unbelievably, probably have made economic sense (over the longer term) to have bought one!



spune said:


> I may be interested in picking up a bag or two in early may as I'm up in Guildford on 4th, 11th and 18th of May. Is there an option of popping by on one of those days for an ad-hoc purchase?


As long as I know which day you will be coming and how much you want...yes...just drop me a pm with your e-mail and I'll contact you with my details, you can then let me know when your coming. I spent a lot of time today pigging about with a blend, which is a PITA, but hopefully worth it. However I can do you a couple of single origins. With the roaster 1kg in and 842g-852g out. So happy to roast 2 kg for you split amongst 2 beans.

P.S. I don't roast every day or anything like that, so more warning the better.

Dave


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> As long as I know which day you will be coming and how much you want...yes...just drop me a pm with your e-mail and I'll contact you with my details, you can then let me know when your coming. I spent a lot of time today pigging about with a blend, which is a PITA, but hopefully worth it. However I can do you a couple of single origins. With the roaster 1kg in and 842g-852g out. So happy to roast 2 kg for you split amongst 2 beans.
> 
> P.S. I don't roast every day or anything like that, so more warning the better.
> 
> Dave


That's great, thanks a lot. I'll be in contact with the details nearer the time. Can I ask what PITA means?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Pain In The Arse


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Mouse said:


> Pain In The Arse


How naïve of me... Thank you!


----------



## MellowCat (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd love to jump in if you're still looking to offload - I'm commuting between slough and richmond at the moment, so easy enough on the way home weekdays, or weekends for that matter.

Especially now you mention the daterras ;-)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MellowCat said:


> I'd love to jump in if you're still looking to offload - I'm commuting between slough and richmond at the moment, so easy enough on the way home weekdays, or weekends for that matter.
> 
> Especially now you mention the daterras ;-)


No worries Kareem...do you want to drop me an pm with your current e-mail address and I'll put you on the list. note I don't always Roast the Daterras, this week it was a Blend of a very nice El Salvador and the Daterra (50/50).


----------



## MellowCat (Jun 7, 2013)

With pleasure


----------

